# Brille gekauft, Problem, Hilfe



## Skugrig (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem

Ich hatte ca 7 Jahre eine Brille getragen -1,5 und -1,75. Seit ca einem Jahr merkte ich aber das mein Sehrvermögen zunehmend schlechter wird.
Also bei Fielmann Sehtest gemacht und siehe da -3,0 und -3,25. Ich habe mir sofort eine neue Brille gekauft und jetzt kommt das Problem.

Mit der Neuen Brille sehe ich in die Ferne alles scharf und klar aber Sachen aus der Nähe (zb Bildschirm) sehe ich alles verschwommen, als hätte ich mir die Augen gerieben.
Ich hatte einen weiteren Sehtest gemacht mit dem geneu den gleichen Ergebniss. Muss ich mich den noch länger an die Brille gewöhnen oder gibt es etwa Gläser die zwar die selbe Stärke haben aber eher für die Nahe Sicht als für die Weite geeignet sind?

Dann ist da noch das Problem mit dem Preis, ich schätze das Mädchen die mich da beraten hatte, hatte sich leicht verrechnet. Ich weis ich muss mich diesbezüglich direckt dort melden aber ich würd gern eure Meinung dazu hören. Ich hatte mir ein Gestell ausgesucht, der war drumherum nicht ganz zu sondern unten offen, die Verkäuferin sagte mir "zu diesem Gestell müsse man Kunststoffglas nehmen". Mit Entspiegelung alles zusammen 430,-€
und Kundstoffglas soll sehr, bzw viel teuerer sein als normales Glas. Ich hatte mir daraufhin ein geschlossenes Gestell ausgesucht mit normalen Glas, 200,-€. 
Mein Bruder hat vor paar Tagen dort eine Brille bestellt, ihn hatte ein Kerl bedient gehabt. Mein Bruder hat -2,5 und -2,25. Es ist echt wahr das er tatsächlich das selbe Gestell aussuchte wie das was ich zuerst haben wollte, also das halboffene. Ich verstehhe einfach nicht warum er dafür mit entspiegelung und sogar verstärkt (ohne versicherung) 170,- € zahlen muss während ich 430,-€ zahlen müsste? Was meint ihr dazu ?


mfg


----------



## sympathisant (6. Dezember 2011)

würd auf jeden fall zum optiker und beide fragen dort stellen. 

zu deinem bruder: es geht ja nicht immer nur um weit- oder nahsicht. mit ner brille werden auch andere dinge ausgeglichen. evtl. ist das schleifen deiner gläser teurer. dann ist die dicke der gläser entscheidend, ... usw.

wie gesagt: beiden dinge dort ansprechen. evtl. den leiter verlangen. denn der sollte wissen, wie wichtig zufriedene kunden sind.


----------



## orkman (6. Dezember 2011)

Skugrig schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Mit der Neuen Brille sehe ich in die Ferne alles scharf und klar aber Sachen aus der Nähe (zb Bildschirm) sehe ich alles verschwommen, als hätte ich mir die Augen gerieben.



hab alles gelesen und kann jetzt auf die schnelle nur was hierzu schreiben ... so wie sich das anhoert brauchste glas im glas , so wie mans bei aelteren leuten sieht ....das obere glas zum weitsehen , die unteren glaeser zum nah sehen ... ich glaub der augenarzt oder fielmann koenn dir da eher weiterhelfen ... und bei fielmann eher aufpassen dass ein erfahrener sich um dich kuemmert denn da laufen auch die komischsten rum


----------



## sympathisant (6. Dezember 2011)

das sind gleitsichtgläser. und vom hörensagen weiss ich, dass es ein wenig dauert bis man sich daran gewöhnt hat (von kopfschmerzen bis übelkeit ist in der eingewöhnungsphase alles drin). und die sind auch in der herstellung (schleifen) teurer als normale gläser. würde also passen.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du Gleitsichtgläser hast, also Gläser, die oben zum "fern gucken" und unten zum Lesen sind, ist auch der Preisunterschied logisch, wenn dein Bruder Einsichtgläser hat (nur kurzsichtig oder nur weitsichtig). Nimm dir mal ein Buch und schau mal durch den oberen Teil der Brille drauf, dann durch den unteren. Falls du unten besser siehst, hast du Gleitsichtgläser.

Meine Mutter hat auch Gleitsichtgläser in der Brille, seit vier Jahren mittlerweile, auch sie hat am Anfang Probleme gehabt, von Schwindel bis Übelkeit und Kopfschmerzen war alles dabei. Dieses Jahr gab's jetzt eine neue Brille, diesmal von Fielmann, und die Gläser darin waren leicht falsch geschliffen. Meine Mutter ist nochmal hin, hat ihr Problem geschildert, das wurde korrigiert und gut war's.

Ich übrigens hab bis jetzt nur positive Erfahrungen bei Fielmann gemacht. Ich trage seit mittlerweile 7 oder 8 Jahren Brillen, hab grade meine dritte auf der Nase. Ich hab auf einem Auge -0,75, auf dem anderen -1,5, also wirklich wenig. Da ich die Brille aber von Anfang an jeden Tag auf der Nase hatte, hat sich mein Sehvermögen nicht verschlechtert. Bevor ich letztes Jahr bei Fielmann für meine neue Brille war, war ich erstmal noch beim Augenarzt, mal checken lassen, ob die grundsätzlich gesund sind, und eben den Sehtest dort direkt mitmachen, ich dachte mir halt, der wird schon kompetent sein. Der Augenarzt fragte mich dann nach dem Sehtest, wieso ich überhaupt ne Brille tragen würde, ich hätte auf beiden Augen weniger als -0,5 und das würden die Augen locker ausgleichen können. Bei Fielmann mit dem Ergebnis haben die sofort noch nen Test gemacht, wo meine alten Werte rauskamen, die auch meine alte Brille hatte. Meine Brille hat, inklusive Gestell, 77 Euro gekostet, natürlich mit Entspiegelung, aber ansonsten einfach die günstigsten Gläser, die wiegen bei solchen Werten eh nicht viel. Dieses Jahr gab's dann für 25 Euro ne Sonnenbrille in meiner Sehstärke, hauptsächlich für's Auto fahren. Auch da wurd ich gut beraten, hatte keinerlei Probleme und meine Brille ist wirklich super.

Deswegen: Einfach nochmal hingehen und dort besprechen, dass du das Gefühl hast, mit deiner Brille ist was nicht ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## LeWhopper (6. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ... so wie sich das anhoert brauchste glas im glas , so wie mans bei aelteren leuten sieht ....das obere glas zum weitsehen , die unteren glaeser zum nah sehen ...



Das würde auch erklären warum du am PC nix siehst. Du müsstest sozusagen den Kopf in den Nacken legen.


----------



## Kalyptus (6. Dezember 2011)

Ganz einfach du brauchst eine Gleitsichtbrille. Geht mir genauso, bzw. ging.

In der Näher oder wenn ich was schraubte immer Brille runter.

Gleitsichgläser gekauft 3 wochen Gewöhnungszeit ( man muss neu lernen zu schauen :-) )
Wunderbar jetzt alles scharf.


----------



## Arosk (6. Dezember 2011)

Das ist vollkommen normal... ich persönlich hab 7-8 und hab das bei jeder neuer Brille... geht nach einigen Tagen weg.


----------



## Miss Mojo (15. Dezember 2011)

Das klingt mir auch nach Gleitsichtgläsern. Was halboffene Gestelle teurer macht ist tatsächlich das Glasschleifen - geschlossene sind immer preiswerter. 

Ich empfehle auch Krass Optik - Komplett fpr 150 € (alle Gestelle). Gleitsicht um die 300 € was verdammt günstig ist für eine Gleitsichtbrille


----------



## Felix^^ (15. Dezember 2011)

ich hab 7 und 7,5 ist das viel?


----------



## schneemaus (15. Dezember 2011)

Ohne Brille bist du doch fast blind, oder? Ich kenn das von meinem Vater: Auf einem Auge -7,5 und auf dem anderen -3,5, ist aber das schlechtere Auge durch eine sehr starke Hornhautverkrümmung. Ich hab ein einziges Mal durch seine Brille geschaut - da er ja dann so ähnlich sieht ohne Brille, kann ich mir ungefähr vorstellen, wie schlecht du sehen musst, wenn du keine Brille auf hast :/


----------



## Reflox (15. Dezember 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, ich werde niemals einen Sehtest direkt beim Optiker machen lassen. Ich habe bisher überwiegend schlechtes gehört. 
Am besten geht man gleich zum Augenarzt.


----------



## vollmi (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde erstmal beim Arzt überprüfen lassen was für Ursache diese massive Sehverschlechterung in kurzer Zeit hat.

Diabetes z.B. ich habe mir damals auch erstmal ne neue Brille gekauft weil ich auf einmal die Strassenschilder nicht mehr lesen konnte. Nach beginn der Behandlung konnte ich wieder auf meine alte Brille wechseln.

mfG René


----------

